# Boudoir Pin-Up C&C - Mildly NSFW?



## RealityCaptured (Jan 7, 2011)

Did a shoot with original intention for one shot for my project 365, but turned into a nice set. All C&C welcome, as I am still new to working with models. She knew what she wanted out of the shoot and knew how to pose so I pretty much just shot, until I proposed the bubbles idea   Any ideas for future props and poses? I don't want to end up repeating poses, unless that's acceptable? I was also told there was a green cast in photo 1 (and maybe others). I can't see it, so if someone else can and can point it out I'd appreciate it. All PP done in LightRoom so when I bumped the green for her eyes greens it may have risen in other places that I can't see or my monitor doesn't show.  Thanks for any insight! Lighting was two hot lights diffused through umbrellas camera left and camera right.

Full set: 
Pinup - Ms. Alex - a set on Flickr 

1 - Is there a green cast I can't see? 


P365 - Day 005 by Reality, Captured., on Flickr  

2 


Pinup-7 by Reality, Captured., on Flickr  

3 - Opinions on the foot? Distracting or ok? 


Pinup-8 by Reality, Captured., on Flickr  

4 - Even at ISO1600 bubbles are still blurred :/ 


Pinup-2 by Reality, Captured., on Flickr  

 Again, thanks for any ideas, tips, and feedback.  

Also, if you have any tips for the boudoir help out another member as well 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...allery/230524-tattoo-boudoir-suggestions.html


----------



## vtf (Jan 7, 2011)

*WOW :shock:*
Those green eyes.
1. There are some minor flakes in her hair. Nice Shot.
2. Nice Shot, blinds somerwhat distracting, nothing big.
3. Not 100% liking the loose hair and expression, aputate the foot.
4. I like, some definition is lost on the corsett but overall a nice set.
Now looking at it again there is a green cast to the shots.

You deliver on your promises of boudoir.:thumbup:


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 7, 2011)

I do see the green color cast however it doesn't really bother me since its not on the skin or anywhere it would really matter

I dont like the foot in 3 its very distracting looks like its growing from her head 
and the cheap blinds have to go could even just tack up some curtains from another room high enough that you cant see they aren't really hanging.

overall nice shots tho


----------



## Alter_Ego (Jan 7, 2011)

I LOVE PINUP!
Great shots of the model but im not digging the background.

Not to be rude but was the model chubby? Seems like you did a good job on concealing that.


----------



## RealityCaptured (Jan 7, 2011)

Quick edit, look better? (low res FB upload)







I'll have to bring in some other curtains for next time, thanks for the tips.


----------



## JeffieLove (Jan 7, 2011)

The only thing that REALLY bugs me in ANY of them (other than what has been mentioned already) is that in the 2nd one, it is VERY obvious that her face is much lighter than the rest of her skin... IDK why that bugs me so much, but it does :/


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 7, 2011)

They need a lot of skin softening.


----------



## RealityCaptured (Jan 7, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> They need a lot of skin softening.



Thanks for the tip, this is exactly what I'm looking for. I've never done this so I didn't want to soften and risk losing the sharpness I have. I'll have to edit a bit more over the weekend and see what I come up with.


----------



## SageMark (Jan 7, 2011)

I will say, thank you for this thread. We have a shoot coming up next weekend, and there have been some helpful pointers, especially the post closeups looking at the scalp.


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 7, 2011)

just some ideas


----------



## reznap (Jan 8, 2011)

swedberg311 said:


> just some ideas



Exactly - the window was a mistake.  I think it's a great wall color (it goes well with the pinup look).. first shot is a great composition and flattering to the model.. just that window.  And the window's in every shot.   Don't hesitate to move stuff around if you have to.. move the bed against a different wall or something.  When going through the trouble to set up lights, get someone to put on makeup and pose, it's a shame when the background ends up hurting the photo in spite of all of the hard work.

Good edit swed.  Also nice job with the softening.


----------



## 3bayjunkie (Jan 8, 2011)

first one is nice, the rest aren't that great. but good job! =)


----------



## point-&-shoot (Jan 8, 2011)

who is the model? i swear thats my sister. kati?


----------



## John Mc (Jan 8, 2011)

There all shot from the Same angle,and whilst i like the shot's,i cant see much change it the positioning of the model.

You could have done abit more,But i can understand its awkward asking a model to pose differently when your new to model's,Im in the same boat.

Next time maybe use Natural daylight,and move the camera around the room, maybe have a change of outfit and a few props? like Chair's,Set of Draw's Anything like that.
Possibly shoot in a Parent's Bedroom,It's weird,i know,but they tend to have more antique looking furniture which works well with these types of shots.


----------



## swedberg311 (Jan 8, 2011)

reznap said:


> swedberg311 said:
> 
> 
> > just some ideas
> ...



Yeah this one was a lot easier she didnt need nearly as much work so I took a lil more time making it right, I swear I know what im doing just laziness gets the best of me sometimes... lol


----------



## Robin Usagani (Jan 8, 2011)

Here is my edit:

Before





After


----------



## RealityCaptured (Jan 8, 2011)

Wow you guys, thanks so much, they look way better softened. 

The model is my fiance, so I wasn't uncomfortable with her, but I tried to manage the shoot as if she was a stranger, but I didn't know how she should pose. I had a few ideas but she knows how to have fun so that helped me a lot.

We swapped around the house so now the bedroom is a red room with 2 Windows with ugly shades  its also a lot larger and more well lit, so a reshoot will probably happen. I'll have to post the results.


----------

